# Verkaufe Biete S7 Komponenten CPU 315 Digital input /Output, 321,322 Analog input 331



## N_Fected (11 März 2009)

Hallo

Ich biete zum Verkauf Folgende 6 Bauteile

CPU 315
6ES7 315-2AG10-0AB0 QTY:1 E-Stand 07

Digital input 32x
6ES7 321-1BL00-0AA0 QTY:1 E-Stand 05

2 mal Digital Output 32x0.5A
6ES7 322-1BL00-0AA0 QTY:1 E-Stand 07

2 mal Analog Input 8x12Bit
6ES7 331-7KF02-0AB0 QTY:1 E-Stand 05

Gesamt also 6 Module alle Orignalverpackt und Versiegelt
außer Cpu 315 Wurde zum anschauen Leider ausgepackt ist
aber unbenutzt.

Ich verkaufe alle Komponenten zusammen ich stelle mir so ca.
1400€ vor Preis ist aber VB.

Ich kann Leider keine Rechnung ausstellen da Verkauf von Privat 
Angebot inclusive Versicherter Versand

Habe die Teile selbst im Internet erworben für ein grösseres Projekt das Günstig aufgebaut werden sollte was jetzt aber Leider doch nichts wird
Daher verkaufe ich leider Privat ohne Rechnung daher auch der denke ich mehr als Faire Preis

MFG N_Fected


----------



## webholle (11 März 2009)

*Naja*

Soso, Originalverpackt und versiegelt. Keine Rechnung ??? 

Was ist mit Garantie ? Du hast ja sicherlich und selbstverständlich die Rechnung vom grossen "S" !

Die wird ja natürlich dann mitgeliefert ?

Sehr suspektes Angebot


----------



## Solaris (11 März 2009)

Das gehört doch wohl zu "Suche & Biete"!


----------



## Ralle (11 März 2009)

Solaris schrieb:


> Das gehört doch wohl zu "Suche & Biete"!



Yep, habs verschoben.


----------



## N_Fected (18 März 2009)

Hallo

Habe die Teile selbst im Internet erworben für ein grösseres Projekt das Günstig aufgebaut werden sollte was jetzt aber Leider doch nichts wird
Daher verkaufe ich leider Privat ohne Rechnung daher auch der denke ich mehr als Faire Preis

MFG N_Fected


----------

